# Comment rapporter efficacement des bugs et autres erreurs de fonctionnement des logiciels pour mac.



## Tryak (18 Novembre 2020)

Bonjours,
J'aimerais savoir comment je pourrais participer à transmetre des infos sur des bugs. Il parait qu'il faut une application dédiée.
Je ne suis pas développeur, mais j'ai un don pour trouver des dysfonctionnements et autres erreurs logiciels. Certains ont la mains vertes, pour moi ce sont les machines.


----------



## Larme (23 Novembre 2020)

Le mieux est de contacter le support de chaque applications.
Ce qui aide toujours : Version de ton OS, type de machine (modèle), version de l'application, étapes détaillées pour reproduire le bug.

Sinon, si ce sont des crashs, car un bug peut être un crash, autoriser le partage des informations avec les développeurs (s'ils ont les SDKs et autres qu'il faut, ils devraient les recevoir).


----------

